
Microsoft shows popup in Windows 10 to advertise its shopping extension - sergiotapia
http://www.myce.com/news/microsoft-shows-popup-windows-10-advertise-shopping-extension-chrome-users-81250/
======
makecheck
I wish I could understand what goes on in the minds of marketers. Actually,
wait: I don’t really want to know, I just want them to stop.

Who green-lights stuff like this? Why is it now considered “OK” to just shove
stuff in the user’s face, for _whatever_ reason, out of the blue?

I mean heck, I _could_ fork a version of my UNIX shell to spam ads and prompts
every other time you enter a command, wouldn’t that be fun? At what point are
we just going to ruin all usability in our software on the altar of the Ad
Empire?

